
Google Interview Questions - apress
https://www.inc.com/business-insider/google-hardest-interview-questions.html
======
compsciphd
2 hardest google questions I've been asked (or at least that I remember being
asked) one I did reasonably well on, but it threw me for a loop for the rest
of the interview as I kept on thinking about it and one I did terribly on as
it didn't give me anywhere to start.

1\. Estimate Pi using a unit circle inscribed in a unit square with the
ability to increase/decrease accuracy.

For some reason I had calculus on the brain, so went with a reimann sum type
approach (i.e. accuracy would be how wide the rectangles were.

What they wanted was a monte carlo approach. i.e. throw darts, measure how
many are inside and outside the circle but within the square.

2\. Write a regex matcher that can match letters/numbers/./*

#2 is basically from Kernighan and Pike's practice of programming, except as
Kernighan comments elsewhere Rob Pike required an hour or 2 to figure it out
(not something I think is reasonable to accomplish in 30-45m of time in an
interview)

though after that, I decided to learn more about regex's and wrote my own full
regex parser (including grouping, back and forward expressions....), wasn't
performant (and could die in the well known pathalogical cases), but it was
fun to learn.

------
solutionyogi
Click baitey article with no meaningful content. The questions listed are
garbage.

~~~
m_t
Most are indeed garbage, but apparently sourced garbage.

Since a lot of people on HN interviewed at google, can they confirm that those
type of questions are asked in those interviews?

------
throwaway2016a
Original title is:

> 41 of Google's Toughest Interview Questions

All of the questions are for non-technical roles.

The only way I can see any of these being hard (never-mind "hardest") is if
they are for junior people or the interviewers are very specific about what
answers they accept in which case it is the interviewer that is in the wrong
not the interviewee (IMHO).

